# BOYD'S lid



## tftfan (Feb 11, 2009)

I found a jar lid while snoop'n around for a new dig'n spot. It looks like tin, has a milk glass insert that says BOYD'S genuine porcelain lined cap - 12-  I would'nt think it is very old, 20's 30's ?  and also, was this cap used on jars embossed BOYD'S or was this a common lid for most fruit jars of the time?  Thanks


----------



## capsoda (Feb 11, 2009)

There are Boyd's canning jars but the caps could be bought separately and used on other brands of canning jars. They are common and could date from the late 20s to at least the late 50s. Caps are always a good find especially if you collect canning jars.


----------



## Hoosier49er (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe the metal part is actually made of zinc.


----------



## woody (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is the patent for the Boyds jar lid.
 If you scroll down you can read how and why they were made.

http://www.google.com/patents?id=2cQgAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=boyds+fruit+jar&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=0_1#PPA1,M1


----------



## tftfan (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for look'n , took a couple pics.


----------



## tftfan (Feb 13, 2009)

.


----------

